# Smokin Moms attempt



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I received my seeds (Misty and Durban Poison x Skunk) on March 21 and I germ'd them the next day.  All 6 popped.    On Weds March 28 I went to Home Depot to get my supplies, then got the seeds all planted.  I put them on a window sill outdoors until I figured out my game plan.

*Edited on Sept. 13, 2007.  I''ve done some editing of my grow thread.  It was 22 pages at one point.  I deleted a lot of comments made by me, and from you guys.  Hope no one minds that I cleaned it up.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2007)

*Hey SmokinMom sounds like your off to a great start and yes i see me some babies.   Mucho GREEN MOJO coming your way for your babies SmokinMom. Good luck on the grow and we will be following along on your adventure into the unknown.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2007)

On Friday March 30th I had the talk with hubby about what I was doing.  He doesn't smoke so he really wasn't pleased.  He then agreed that I could grow only 2.  I picked the best of each one and made a make-shift cabinet under my bathroom sink.  I am hoping the girly lotions and feminine hygeine products rub off on my plants and make them both girls.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2007)

The next day I went to Walmart and purchased a 50 gallon Sterilite bin.  The deminsions are about 31 inches across, 17 inches from front to back and about 28 inches tall.  I am not a great measurer, but that's the best I could come up with.  Those are actually from the inside of the container.

I spray-painted the inside with a white satin paint.  Then I hung the lights with some twine.  I can easily adjust this as the plants grow.  Right now they look so tiny in there!  My husband cut a hole for ventilation and we attached a PVC elbow thingy on the outside with duct tape.  I stuck a 10 inch fan on the opposite side until I could get the computer fans.

The plants are so tiny!  My box kind of glows so I cover it with a heavy drape.  Works like a charm, but is this dangerous to the plant?  I plan on using black spray paint on the outside this Thurs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I got the puter fans on Sunday and rigged them up with the twine.  Doesn't work well.  Hope to drill them in soon.  Hubby cuts another hole on the other side for the output fan.  Another PVC elbow attached with duct tape.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Not much change on Monday.  They have only been in their pots and under lights for 3 days.  They are getting close to needing water.  

So I checked them today, Tues.  WOW, what a difference a day makes!  I can really see some growth.  11 days after germination.

I need to begin reading all I can on LST and pinching and topping.  As you can see I am limited in space and can't have too tall of plants.  I chose Misty because it's not supposed to get real tall.  These are about 2 inches so far.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Now remember how I said my hubby would only allow 2 plants?  Well, he knows that the others are still out on that window sill.  They are mostly in shade sue to northern exposure.  Here's a pic of the best of each strain.  I don't know what will happen with them, but maybe they will live a little longer with some TLC.  I guess if the 2 under the lights both end up being males I can sneak these into my grow box and have better luck.  LOL.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 3, 2007)

You sure have one killer setup for your first grow and things are growing great for you!  I would recommend keeping those little ones that are in the sun close by in the case you get 2 males... That is very unlikely, but it does happen.  If you need to manage your heat, you could always put a computer fan on the lid of the box extracting the hot air... Just a tip


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2007)

Hmmm, maybe I'll look into that bush master.  I am almost afraid to ask how much that costs.  

I got 20 seeds for $20 shipping from the UK.  I am cheap like that.

Okay, I just checked on the babies.  The durban poisen/skunk looks weird.  Look at the differance between the 2 plants.  Tho I must say they have grown a lot since I saw them yesterday.  I guess they are liking me.

What's up with the leaves on my one plant????


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2007)

BCBuds- just the regular rectanguler bathroom light fixture things that hold 3 bulbs.  Got it at Home Depot.

Here they are today....I can't decide if they look better or worse.


They were super dry again today.  I gave them a good dose of water this time.  What do you mean by flushing?  

Man, I am such a pathetic rookie, I am almost embarrassed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh, and remember those seedlings that I put outside?  They are still holding on, although I caught my toddler trying to pull one out yesterday.  I will try and keep these alive incase the other 2 end up being males.  My dh said I could only concentrate on 2 at a time, but again he doesn't care about the ones outside.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 25, 2007)

Professor bongwater said:
			
		

> Nice!! Now look out, they are about to start growing like weeds. They are looking much better now.


 
You aren't kidding!  I just checked them, and the bigger plant pushed the light out of the way!!!  I was not expecting that.  And look how big the stem is on that one too.  I hope it will be a female!






Here's the little one:






And look, they have outgrown the box.  Guess I better go get another one just like it to put on top.






And here are the outdoor ones.  They like the perlite mix too.  I am actually surprised these are still alive.  I haven't done much with them.






My plants will be 4 weeks old this Friday.  I have also noticed something new today.....ODOR!  It smells really good too.  Time to stick a few fabric softener sheets in my fan.

Guys, it's really happening.  I can't believe it.  I am starting to get excited!


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 25, 2007)

It is and it isn't at the same time.  I have veged for 4 weeks before and started flowering because I had less than 15" of vertical.  The yield on my skunk plants in a SOG was just over an oz. per plant in hydro.  If you get that bushmaster and use it properly, stretch will be almost none.  I would also recommend topping or giving a FIM job in the near future to control height and get more weight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 26, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> On my first harvest I didn't have one alternating node and I had great smoke IMO...
> 
> Putting seedlings in 12/12 lighting will cause them to mature faster. That is all.


 
Hey DL, does that mean that my little outdoor plants that get sun will flower before the ones in the growbox?  That would be sweet!  But they sure are small compared to the others.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 26, 2007)

Well in the northern hemisphere, the light/dark ratio is 14/10.... So, I don't think your babies will start to flower outside at all.

BBD, They were 0n a 24/0 light schedule until put into flower.  No alternating nodes.  No offense at all man, but I have done it.  Both of you, check out this thread.  This is to my first grow ever!  The vertical growth is so limited and I can't see any alt. nodes...  Not like the pics are good enough to pick them up anyways.  Also, you can see how bushmaster really made my plants bush out.  The lowest branches were almost as high as the main colas were...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2007)

Okay here's the latest, just taken.  Growth seems a little slower on Big Mama.  She is also a little ugly but she's been burned twice from growing into the lights.  Misty sure looks pretty and green even if she's a little smaller.  She is starting to catch up.  Let's see...they are 4 weeks, 4 days old.  


























Should I top them soon?  I will be getting something called Bushmaster in a few days.

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## DLtoker (May 1, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5934&page=5

HGB just was talking about something like this... Polyploidy.  I really don't think this could be something you have.  Maybe though...?

In regards to your multiple shoots.  The only logical reason behind this would be the light burning parts of your plant causing other branches to grow fastest.  I bet Hick or a mod could dial in on this more.  I am just guessing.

OH, SM.  I just responded here... to help keep all your info in one spot.  Hope that's alright!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 2, 2007)

> Polyploids have three sets of leaves instead of two


I think you mean a triploid has three instead of 2.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2007)

Okay, just took some new pics.  The lower leaves look terrible, but from the middle and up is nice and green and healthy looking.  I plucked off a few of the ugly leaves, hope that's okay.

Here's the little misty.  She actually is more fragrant then the skunk:






And here's the skunk x:

From above it looks fine:






Here are those yellow leaves I mentioned:






Now could this be the beginnings of alternating nodes?  It's not looking as symetrical as it was:






And here's the overhead comparison of the two:






I think my plants are screaming for something, and this rookie has no idea....any suggestions?  I did just water with some distilled stuff.  They are in week 5 1/2 of veg.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Can't make out any sacks... But, you look like you have nute burn for not using nutes? Strange. Can't wait until you use that bushmaster!


 
I switched soil a few pages back to some premium stuff that does have a little in there.  But I haven't added any additional.  Should I do a good flush?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 9, 2007)

Okay I am getting confused, which is easy to do..lol.  Just for clarification- Misty is the little one in the milk gallon container, and the skunk cross is the larger one in the pink pot.

I will confess that the light has always been a little closer to the skunk plant since it seemed to grow quicker in the beginning.  Since the 3 lights are on a fixture it's been hard to make one end higher up and the other lower.  i could do it better when skunk was small, but now there's not much room to work with.  But I have placed objects under misty to bring her pot closer to the light.  Other then that, I've done the same for both.  Perhaps if misty was in a larger pot she'd catch up to big sis????????

My temps are beginning to heat up.  Misty is next to the 10 inch fan.  And as summer approches it will get even warmer.  I plan to go to 12/12 lights and start flowering soon.  And do the lights during the night when it's a tad cooler.  Is that a good idea?  My grow box is out in the garage.  Too bad there's no room for it inside my climate-controlled house.


----------



## Mutt (May 9, 2007)

Hey Ma!!!!
Wow logged on and could not beleive what I'm seeing.....Even your Hubby is helping you grow...GREAT JOB and nuthin but great good green mojo coming from me!!.
I'll be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 10, 2007)

Okay, I've decided to begin flowering.  Today I used 1 teaspoon of Bushmaster in 1 gallon of distilled water.  I gave 2/3 of that gallon to my plants, and I also gave a lame attempt at LST.  I realize I should have tried it sooner.  I have different colors of pipe cleaners and my poor plant (skunk) looks like it is being tortured.  Misty only needed its main stem pulled over and just has 1 pipe cleaner..lol.

Now I have 6 lights instead of the 3.  And since I am out of room just about, my hubby mounted the lights on the side.  I don't know how effective this will be, but if I turn the plants on occassion maybe it will work alright.  But with the lights this way and screwed into the box, it will be easier to get to the plants for watering, or removing for pics, etc.

I did notice I broke a few branches on Skunk.    I hope it will recover.  Luckily it had quite a few to begin with.

These poor plants.  I am really torturing them.  I hope they are able to make it.  I am not expecting a big yield, but for me who can make a 1/2 oz last 9 months or more then I am sure to be happy.  At least I hope.  

But man is it gonna hurt if these are both males!!!  It will be hard for me to respect the no cussing rule here.  

Sometime this weekend I'll get a light timer for the 12/12.  But for the meantime I'll do my best to remember to do it on my own around 8 am and 8 pm.

Light timing question:  Do you guys do the dark period at night or during the day?  I am growing in the garage and temps are beginning to be an issue.  Would it be better for me to do the lights at night when it's a bit cooler?  Or during the day?  Opinions?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 11, 2007)

I would say night also if u dont have good air circulating to keep temps down. i bet it get hella hot in there jus thinking about how mine feel at about noon


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2007)

I haven't updated in a long time because I am embarrassed about what's become of my plants.    They are so unhappy and I am just torturing them.  I really am not worthy of membership in this fine group.

Anyhoo here is what I did that really screwed it all up.  All on the same day I went to 12/12 lights, tried LST and used a product called Bushmaster that is supposed to stunt vertical growth.  I didn't use full strength, I thought I was going easy on it.  Today all plants are 7 weeks old, and have been on the new light schedule for exactly 8 days.  I now think the neglected little ones on the back patio look better then the ones I've been tending to.  My green thumb definately bites!!

Any advice is much appreciated.  Does Skunk need nutes, or is it dying a slow death?

Here's both, inside my box. Misty is the small one on the left, Skunk is the pathetic one on the right.







Skunk is looking just awful.  What does it need, besides a better owner?  LOL






Here's Misty again, see my lame attempt at LST?






NO LAUGHING- here's Skunk with the pipecleaners for LST






Here's a close-up:






And last but not least, my happy, neglected ones out on the patio...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 18, 2007)

Lol...told you not to give them that stuff! Plants don't need a lot of extra additives to flourish. You should baby them like you did before and get them back to life and don't give them bushmaster EVER again! Take this as a learning experience. If you want shorter plants, get the light closer or add more light. Remember...don't be so quick to add things like bushmaster because as you can def see, nothing positive resulted from it. Man, I hope you nurse those back to health. Good luck.


----------



## DLtoker (May 18, 2007)

AHH.  Flush, flush, flush!!!  The bushmaster can really burn the crap out of your plants if not used correctly.  Did you run any nutes with the bushmaster?  You flushed your soil before adding bushmaster correct?  You can use1/4 strength nutes with that, but anymore will cause this.


----------



## DLtoker (May 18, 2007)

That is a fairly strong mix for the Bushmaster too.  Next time, use soil with no additives if you plan on using BM. Live and learn.  That's what this is all about, eh?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 20, 2007)

Son of a gun!  I noticed what appears to be pre-flowers on my 2 indoor plants tonight.  Both look like boys to me.  











Should I keep them around for another day or two to be completely sure?  Or are they going to just keep growing more balls???

The outdoor male plant was easier to tell.  He had tons and tons of those round things, yet these plants just have 2 or 3.

Totally bummed.


----------



## Bubby (May 20, 2007)

Keep them around for a little longer.   
Check this out :


> Samples of pollen show varying amounts of cannabinoids. Resin glands are found inside the anthers, alongside the developing pollen grains, and form two rows on opposite sides of each anther. Pollen grains are smaller than the heads of large resin glands ({see Plate 7}), and range from 21 to 69 micrometers in diameter21. A small amount of resin contaminates the pollen when glands rupture, but most of the THC in pollen samples comes from gland heads that fall with pollen when the flowers are shaken to collect it. One study, using pollen for the sample, found concentrations of up to 0.96 percent THC, more then enough to get you high79


 _http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/howtogrowmarijuana_guide.php_

Sucks that they're male, but they're looking healthy. It won't be hard to keep doing what you're doing until a female shows up.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 20, 2007)

Smokinmom aftering getting some rest lastnight and looked back at the pic, i still think there new growth. This what u do, Get a magnafieing glass and look at the plant on the vary tops that where i 1st noticed signs of a female on my plants. and in the 1st pic, im looking at the top and thats either new leaves or hairs, any way look there if u see white hairs then u good to go, if not let them go for a few more days under 12/12(or did u change your lighting yet) and that should tell u something near the end of the week but it can take longer


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2007)

Well guess what guys....Misty has become a Mister!  UGH!  Look what I found tonight.  May he rest in peace in my trash can.






I can say that Skunk looks different.  What male parts I thought I saw the other day did end up being new growth.  Yet I am still unsure of sex.  This poor plant is in bad shape and can really use some TLC.  But only if it's a female.   






I tried my best to take some decent up-close shots so y'all can help me.  Is it showing sex at all?
















And just for kicks I took a pic of the outdoor neglected plants.  Since it's dark out right now, they are pretty poor quality.  It amazes me that 1 of the outdoor plants showed its sex weeks ago, yet the other 2 are quite a ways away from being able to tell I think.






So can anyone take a gander about what my sad looking Skunk plant might be?

Thanks for looking.


----------



## the_riz (May 24, 2007)

*Looks like you got female company there QoG.. unlucky about the male but that skunk looks very female to me.. also you dont need anything to clone a plant. I mean root hormone is good stuff dont get me wrong, but you can do it without, just cut a 45 degree angle on the stem and place in your grow medium.. should root in a few days.

best of luck!  *


----------



## SmokinMom (May 24, 2007)

And as promised, here is Thing 1 and Thing 2.  My spares in case I have males in my box.  






Which one looks better?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2007)

T-Bone said:
			
		

> So, how is the durbanXskunk doing anyways? it was looking good and a fem at that too.
> ~T-Bone


 
UGH.  I've been avoiding posting here and you had to ask, didnt ya.  

My Skunk girl has been growing balls as of late.  Dang thing turned Hermie on me.  I am about to throw in the towel, this is so disappointing.  

Am I just sooo hot that they all become boys?  LOL.

I am still holding out hope that I have ladies outside on the deck.  I am amazed that a month ago one of the outdoor plants showed its sex (male of course, grumble..) and the other 2 who have been grown the exact same way and the same age and all, and yet I have no idea of sex just yet....weird!!!

Anyways, thats it in a nut shell...literally.  UGH!!!  LOLOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2007)

Guys, i don't know what to do with my plant.  What I thought was a ball has open and it looks like new leaves are trying to grow from it????  































And the siblings...all 3 are the same age...just the tall skinny ones are out on the patio:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2007)

And just because the hazy light looks neat...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 3, 2007)

you've got major macronutrient problems including Phosphorous.

Without keeping up with the essentials like PH is causing you major problems. 
you can't grow cannabis without knowing what it needs to grow or giving it what it needs. 

you can't know what the plant needs without knowing the PH and knowing the plants. Future grows and more experience will help you avoid problems like this in the future. You are going to continue to have problems with hermies and the such with no timer.. as an almost 12/12 schedule ISN"T a 12/12 schedule.

Everything you do .. do it right and all the way. Otherwise you can continue to expect results like you are getting.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 7, 2007)

Okay my hubby said I could take the outdoor plants and place them in my growbox.  Is this a good idea or should I leave them outdoors?

  This is definately progress for me.  My hubby used to be totally against anything MJ!


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 7, 2007)

You aren't going to have bud until October if you leave them outside.  You have 4 outside right?  If you pull in one, or even two, then you can harvest big time in the fall and have enough puff for the winter and have bud in two months for the rest of summer.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay guys.  Skunk has gone to a better place.  The happy pot farm in the sky.  Here's a pic, it's painful to look at but here goes.  Ignore the dirty lens, it needs a good cleaning...







I found her like that on Monday morning.  The last time I watered was Sat. night so Sunday I thought she'd be okay.  

So now my attention goes to Thing 1 and Thing 2 outside on the porch.  Thing 1 is the tall skinny stretchy one.  Thing 2 is the shorter prettier plant.






They just started alt. nodes and it's got me excited.  I need to decide if I want to stick them in the ground or buy bigger pots.  They are quickly running out of space.  What would you do?  I will say I am not bringing them inside.  Outdoor til the end these 2!!!

Thing 1:






Thing 2:






Anyways, hope that 1st pic wasnt too upsetting for you guys.  May she RIP.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 12, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> You aren't going to have bud until October if you leave them outside. You have 4 outside right? If you pull in one, or even two, then you can harvest big time in the fall and have enough puff for the winter and have bud in two months for the rest of summer.


 
from my info bank i`ve seen numerous questions and answers regarding "bringing outdoor pants-inside". from what my knoledge that i`ve learned has told me, you  should "NEVER" bring plants that have began their lives in the outdoors-indoors. this is due primarily to the infestations that can occur, and as we all know, they are absolutely "MURDER!" to get rid of.
and on top of that, they can desecrate your crop in as little as a week.
it`s not always the "usual suspects" i.e "spider-mites or any other infestation...." risky dude, but should be a good grow to follow. good luck man  
Shuggy:stoned: :ccc: :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2007)

The bugs are back and in full force.  I just killed 4.  I am on a quest to find out what they are....who knows, maybe they could be beneficial??


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL Sticky it's ok, and you can keep that mouse-eating cat to yourself thanks very much.  Hehe.

Okay, Skunk is recovering in the box indoors right now but it's not looking very promosing.  So my project has shifted to Thing 1 and 2.

I noticed they were fast growing out of the gallon milk containers so I bit the bullet and decided to bury them in the dirt.  Our dirt is terrible, almost clay-like but I did my best to break it up real well.  I found a few earthworms while doing this.  I hope they don't eat roots!  I put the plants in & filled the holes with a combo of organic miracle grow and some premium potting soil.  Then gave each about 1/2 gallon of distilled h20.  Keep your fingers crossed.  I hope I'll have better luck then I did indoors.

Here's a few pics, please ignore the backyard, someone needs to mow!:

Thing 1 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Thing 2:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 14, 2007)

> I found a few earthworms while doing this. I hope they don't eat roots!


They will actually help the roots! Hope you have a lb per plant with all the bad luck you've had. They're beautiful and good luck with the ladies.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> You have been giving these little to no attention until very recently correct?


 
Correct.  Except for if you count catching the weird little bugs they've had.  My dad came today with an insecticide spray he said was better then Seven dust so cross your fingers.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay I snapped a few more cuz those were taken in the full sun earlier.  

Here's thing 1 looking a little yellow down below:







And Thing 2 (That 2nd pic being a better example of color) :











*What can I do to get them a deeper green?  *


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 15, 2007)

Nitrogen makes them very deep green.  Don't shock them with a lot of nutes though.  As you are learning, these plants really don't need much attention at all to thrive.  Just a little dash here or there of some Alaskan Fish Fert or maybe even some blood meal on top of the soil.  Either of these will provide a nice organic source of Nitrogen and other micronutrients.  I am proud of you momma!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok, I haven't updated in a while.  What I did to Skunky really hurt my confidence.  I ended up keeping those premie 5 week old buds and I do catch a buzz so it didn't end too badly I guess.  But oh boy...how much better it could have become.  

Now on to the Things.

Thing 1 is almost 3 feet tall. :O  It's quite skinny I think.  I need to stake her soon.  I can't believe how talls it's gotten.  Perhaps it likes being in the ground now.











Thing 2 hasn't really grown much.  My guess is its about 2 feet maybe a tad taller.  I also think it didn't like the spray pesticides my dad sprayed.  This one probably gets more shade then Thing 1.:
















I don't notice any insects eating on these plants, so that's good.

I hope soon I'll be able to tell gender.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 29, 2007)

You are the proud mother of two females! Congratulations!  They look good mom.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 29, 2007)

now THAT is a healthy plant SM  lets just keep em that way to the end. Outside you might want to think about some training methods to keep em low and out of sight.

Lookin good .. lets keep em that way


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 29, 2007)

I circled what I believe to be calyx's and hairs. I could be wrong however.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 30, 2007)

The first one is starting to bunch up already and the second one isn't far behind. You're gonna be sitting on a nice crop in a couple months.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2007)

Okay I wanted to go get a look at the Things.  We have had sooo much rain lately so please pardon my crazy grass.  

Thing 2:

Slow growing, compared to the other one.






Thing 1 is going freaking crazy.  She is now about 4 feet tall, and comes up past my chest.  Think I can train her to grow into the crape mertyl bush that's about 18 inches away?  My backyard fence is only 6 feet tall.

Here's Thing 1.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jul 3, 2007)

Smokin i cannot wait to see those plants fatten up and give you some nice beautiful buds...looks like you are doing just what they like...keep it up smokin


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 3, 2007)

Mom jus wait by the end of summer you gon need to get them ladies a bra, buds gon be busting all over the place lol.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 3, 2007)

Very nice SM. You deserve every bud you get off of those!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Yesterday I tried to see how bendy thing 1s stem was.  And it snapped.  I fixed it with a purple pipecleaner and some scotch tape.  Today everything still looks good, so maybe she'll be ok.

The snap (ouch)







And lots of pretty flowers.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 5, 2007)

me too, i split a girl almost in half, healed well using some sticky tape.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, a few new pics of Thing 1  She is about 4 1/2 feet tall and really filling out finally:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2007)

And here's Thing 2....about 2 1/2 feet tall, and I don't see any sex yet.  Do you?


----------



## Draston (Jul 9, 2007)

I would lean towards female . BUT it is kind of soon to see sex on her.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 10, 2007)

looking good sm... i cant wait till thwy bud up... keep em low if you can..because as the seasons change the stretch will ensue and you could have a 12 foot tall plant....lst right now can help you keep em low and under the radar....just my 2 cents....    they look good grl..keep it up


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

420check420 said:
			
		

> those plants are smokin  very nice work, they look excellent and happy.. how did the repair job go? did everything heal as planned?


 
Worked like a charm, thanks for asking.  

Well last night we had another rain storm.  But this one was very heavy.  I was scared to see what it was doing to Thing 1.  Once the rain quit I looked outside to see her almost laying on the ground.  :holysheep:   I found some soft ribbon and helped her back up, and tied her to the crape mertyl so she'd stay upright.  Nothing appears broken and I think she'll be okay.  I've got everything crossed.  

ETA:  Pics are of Thing 1 and Thing 2 respectively, taken just now.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2007)

Still getting lots of rain, and the Things are loving it.  I think the pink blooms behind her look pretty too.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 13, 2007)

Looking good, mom. What are you giving as far as nutes?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2007)

I got a private message from a member suggesting I put down some fresh potting soil so I did.  Is it just me or do my plants look greener?

I am unsure if these plants are growing at a normal rate.  Thing 1 isn't growing much in height anymore but is still filling out.  She is still about 4 1/2 feet tall.  Some branches have been taller then that and I've pulled those into the crape mertyl bush.

Thing 2 is even slower.  Still about 2 1/2 feet tall, still no sign of sex.  I am wondering if a street light may be affecting that.  

Anyhoo, here are the pics of Thing 1.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2007)

Here's a few of Thing 2, the runt of the litter.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey smoking mom when plants are this close to budding they slow down growing taller and  start putting on a lot more small leaves. They also streghten up there stems in preperation to hold up the buds. Your plants are greener and im almost sure plant 2  is a female also. Good job on the grow. Slim


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's a pic of Thing 1 from last night...

Nothing really new to report, but thanks for asking hydro333.


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 24, 2007)

Woohoo, a lady.lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> It's a girl! What good news. Good luck with her SM!


 
But Thing 2 is still unknown....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 24, 2007)

*Everything is looking great SmokinMom. If your other plant is having a hard time showing sex and you think it's because of the street light you can always toss a bag over it at night.   It would almost be like turning the lights on and off in your house. :hubba: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2007)

Fresh pics of the Things. 

Pic #1 is Thing 1.  She is about 5 1/2 feet tall.  I am controlling her height by pulling her into the big bush.

Pics 2 and 3 are of Thing 2.  Sex still unknown.  It has grown a little lately and is about 3 feet tall.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 25, 2007)

*5 1/2 feet tall. She's a big girl Mom. Gonna get a nice harvest off her for sure. :aok:  Can you say FREE SMOKE! :hubba:  Just think what your gonna save by not buying and i can almost bet your buds gonna be better than anything you buy.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2007)

42 days ago was the day I planted the Things into the ground.  

Here's what Thing 1 looked like that day in June.

What a difference in those few weeks, huh.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 25, 2007)

Mom 5 ina half feet, Great job on that she might hit 6 ina falf maybe 7 feet when its done. AND TONS AND TONS OF BUD!!!!!!!! you wont need any for a while, and like TBG said it will be better then anything u buy. Cant wait for week 6 of flower when them buds get large. That will be a site to see


----------



## verikia (Jul 26, 2007)

they look really good! im still waiting on the sex of my last big plant.... i really really really hope that its female


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's a few pics of Thing 1.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2007)

And Thing 2


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 27, 2007)

"things" look like your  doing all right SM.
they do look too fine to call em "things", but hey i don`t even name mines 
can`t wait to see them flourish and producing some great bud, good work!
cheers:spit:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> Lookin great, did you LST them.


 
Not in the regular sense.  But I have been pulling them over and tying them to the crape mertyl to keep it shorter.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's a few pics of Juicy Lucy (formerly Thing 1) from this morning.  Thanks for the name suggestion guys.  She's about 6 foot tall but I still pull the longest branches into the neighboring bush so it appears shorter.  I am excited, she is really doing something.    Oh, and smaller pics too, hopefully they won't take forever to load for you guys.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

And here's a few of Thing 2.  Sex still has yet to be determined...


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 30, 2007)

*Mom!!!*

*Fix it Mom!!!!:baby:   I want to see Juicy Lucy without my microscope.*

*Mom's can do anything. *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's 1 of Juicy Lucy...haha. 

Sorry, these are BIG I know.

On another note, a bigger pic of Thing 2 is on the Coffee Table for sexing.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

And-


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 30, 2007)

She is beautiful SM. Hopefully you'll get a lb. Thats 16 years worth of bud for you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> Very nice gurl?
> Looks like it gonna be good!!!
> Keep on goin mom<<<<<<
> If you can, can you take a pic of that whole plant curios how it looks?


 
She's about 6 ft tall if she wasnt tied into the shrub.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 30, 2007)

Lookin great ma!!!!


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 30, 2007)

*Y'know, I figured out Smellevision........*

But everytime I take a big whiff of that bud, all I smell is dog crap. 

I just don't understand???????


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

It's ok....I learned that I do better outdoor.    Much better.


----------



## walter (Jul 30, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 2, 2007)

Lucy!  Man she's gonna be a monster.  

(and sorry for the massive pics.  I suk at resizing)


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 2, 2007)

And her little sister Ethel.


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 2, 2007)

I love lucy!
she is looking great keep it up your going to have some huge colas by the looks of it..
oh yeah and ethel looks like a she to me.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 2, 2007)

2 more of Lucy.  Just because.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice healthy plants SM !!! I can't wait until we all find out your cured weight!


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 4, 2007)

mom i have been meaning to ask you what are you using in the way of nutes??


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2007)

Dyannas son said:
			
		

> mom i have been meaning to ask you what are you using in the way of nutes??


 
I have some orchid bloom stuff I give when I remember.   

I just did some gardening.  Lucy was getting too tall so I pulled a few branches into the shrub.  Man, I need to get some dark green yarn and quit using my daughters  multi-colored craft stuff.   

While doing this I noticed she smelled a little skunky.  I am getting excited at the possibility that I may indeed have both strains going.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2007)

And so Ethel doesn't get jealous...


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 4, 2007)

hey mom they are looking great glad to hear that they smell nice and skunky


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2007)

Things are starting to get exciting around here.    I noticed some of Lucy's hairs are turning red.  I hadn't gotten a good luck at her in about 4 days.  It's really happening.  I am in such awe.  

Anyhoo, here's a few of Lucy.  On that 2nd pic I see a lot of round things....those aren't boy parts are they?  :O


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's the round things that concern me.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2007)

And a few of her lil sister Ethel.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 9, 2007)

looking pretty mom, keep up the great work.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 9, 2007)

damn thats a bush and a half right there! whatever your doing keep it up! and if your not sure what your doing? then dont change a thing lol


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice work smokling mom great looking sativa. I love how satives strech and grow during pree flower and early flower. You doing agreat job. Did you find out there both female. Slim.


----------



## jash (Aug 10, 2007)

beautiful healthy girls mom,wish mine was like yours..


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey mom man your plants are looking good. your are doing a great job cant wait to see some nice juicy budz on them soon:hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 13, 2007)

They look great mom. glad to here that the other1 iz a lady also. There really like what u doing to them,and when it time all your love and care will be greatly shown. Im loveing ya grow mom keep up the good work


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 13, 2007)

Moms on vacation guys! She'll be back soon.

Lets dry one of her plants and all have a party!!!!!!!!


Comon, into Moms backyard.....pick, pick, pick.......


ok man, fire it up!


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

stoney put some beer in the fridge man ill be over iiiinnnn......9 hours and a half :smoke1:


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 13, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> stoney put some beer in the fridge man ill be over iiiinnnn......9 hours and a half :smoke1:


 

But we'll still save some bowl scrapings for you by the time you dry off from the big swim!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2007)

*Could you boys please water for me while you're there?  I called a neighbor who said it's been 103 all week.    I hope the girls aren't crispy.  

On a side note, the beach is rockin and I am very relaxed.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 15, 2007)

> the beach is rockin and I am very relaxed.


I bet it is rockin. Wish I was at the beach. It's was 103 here yesterday too and if you're weather is anything like mine I hope they're getting watered. Have fun SM.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 15, 2007)

SM, if mother nature doesn`t take care of them, they can take a good amount of time without water.
they are planted in the ground,yes?
but don`t leave them for too long. they`ll be missing you.
:hubba:  :lama: :bong: :lama:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

Bite me longtimegrower.  LOL.  

Ok, they fared just fine.  I think they had some rain while we were gone.  Here are a few new pics.  Ethel is in full bloom.  She changed a lot while I was gone.  Here she is;


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

And here's Lucy.  She's so pretty.  Those colas are something else.  Also I looked at the trichs.  A few clear, some cloudy, and maybe one or 2 were amber.  It's coming along nicely.  I am sooooo excited.    I may get to chop her down next month and reap the sweet rewards.  :hubba:


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 19, 2007)

Momma!  Welcome home!  You're ladies are looking absolutely amazing.  Goooooooooooooooood work!

Still looks like you have quite some time before harvest and if things keep up the way they are now, you will have the best bud you have ever seen I imagine. :smoke1:


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 19, 2007)

wow mom those things are coming along very nice i hope my colas come out as perfect and as large as yours..
but yeah i think they still have a good while to go you dont want to cut them too early that would be a shame.
oh yeah are those small mushrooms coming out of you soil or am i triping?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

tasty looking nugs there. and it likes they enjoyed the vacation as much as you. lol


----------



## the_riz (Aug 19, 2007)

Damn mom!.. :welcome: back from holiday.

Lucy is looking amazing! your gonna have a nice load of bud on your hands  thats for sure


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

I just went and took another pic from Lucy.  Her branches are getting heavy.    Sooo excited.  :hubba: 

:fly: Big virtual party at SmokinMoms in a few months and everyone's invited!.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

Dyannas son said:
			
		

> oh yeah are those small mushrooms coming out of you soil or am i triping?


 
Last night when I saw them in the dark I thought they were eggs.  So I grabbed a stick and poked them around and that's what I found this morning.  But yes I think you're right.  Think they are harmful to Lucy?

They are kind of cute.  Now I wish the ladybug I saw a few weeks ago would come and pose with the mushrooms, that would be a site to see.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh my...Lucy looks like the bomb bud. Good job SM. I wish I could get some rain here.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 20, 2007)

Lucy`s heading for the sky with diamond bud!
party at yours? i`ll be there.lol


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 20, 2007)

i dont think that  they are harmful to Lucy?
i had some coming out ofthe soil of  a mj plant in a pot but i transplanted it in the ground and it stoped,my mom and dad always told me that its just from alot of moisture,but im not 100% on if they are harmfull??


			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Last night when I saw them in the dark I thought they were eggs. So I grabbed a stick and poked them around and that's what I found this morning. But yes I think you're right. Think they are harmful to Lucy?
> 
> They are kind of cute. Now I wish the ladybug I saw a few weeks ago would come and pose with the mushrooms, that would be a site to see.


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Mom glad your back, it was weird not havin you around!
Your girls are looking great, you are gonna get some yield off them trees and enough weed to keep you goin well into the winter time


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 20, 2007)

Lucy is looking lucious. I just threw my baby into flower and am awaiting to see whether it is male or female. Here is hoping. I have posted new pics you should check out. 

I will be attending the virtual party be sure to let us know when


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 20, 2007)

Just one sec ... need to wipe the drool from my keyboard  That's an amazing looking plant you have there SM. I'm jealous .. I wish conditions were more suitable here for growing outdoors. Peace ...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 20, 2007)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> Your girls are looking great, you are gonna get some yield off them trees and enough weed to keep you goin well into the winter time...


 
Of 2010......hehehe


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2007)

At my rate it's probably 2012.  

*I am a little nervous about Ethel.  I think someone may be trying to steal her.  :giggle: 
*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 20, 2007)

*The ladies are looking great Mom. They didn't miss a beat while you were gone. By the looks of things your gonna have to tie that one lady up around your bush.  *


----------



## Mutt (Aug 20, 2007)

Patience is a virtue ma...in the case of MJ you get a better reward. 


			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I may get to chop her down next month and reap the sweet rewards. :hubba:


 
Lookin great ma, those ladies took right off when you were away. keep that green thumb a workin.

notice you had to "bend her down a lil" from the fence line hehehehe that is always a good sign


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 20, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> At my rate it's probably 2012.
> 
> *I am a little nervous about Ethel.  I think someone may be trying to steal her.  :giggle:
> *


Hope she doesn't pee on your plants, lol. :bolt:


----------



## jash (Aug 21, 2007)

girls are filling nice mom,astounding colas on lucy, i bet you already counting the days to harvest


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 21, 2007)

Looking pretty sweet Mom.. I worry bout the same thing with someone trying to steal mine too.. I don't think that BIG dog there will let anyone in your yard, and I dont think Hollie will let anyone near my yard.. ya think we are safe?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2007)

Today I bigtime tied her back into the crape mertyl.  I am kicking myself now for not planting her closer.  Oh well...gotta love my daughters soft fuzzy craft yarn.


----------



## HGB (Aug 21, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Today I bigtime tied her back into the crape mertyl.



good idea.... this is the time of year that plants start to outgrow our fence's, and pry'n eyes and big mouths run ramped like dogs with rabies 

in my local rag cops where complaining about calls every day about plants above fences only to find them to be legal grows but still one doesn't need the hassle

grow on


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 21, 2007)

Your plant is coming along nicely.


your going to go from an Oz a year to an Oz a month  :hubba:   You better start a couple more indoors to perpetuate SM.  Clone that gal.


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 22, 2007)

You can always put a little sitting area in front of her..with some type of arbor..people would never know. Whats in plain sight is never detected until last.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

This one's for Riz...lol.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow ma you gotta really good green thumb.:aok:.mind coming over and takin care of my plants!!!!


----------



## walter (Aug 23, 2007)

well mom ive been gone for a bit ,, it is nice to see you made it back from your trip and your plants are ok,,they look real good and healthy,, good grow by the way,, and welcom back


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 23, 2007)

If I were a marijuana plant, I would want to partake in love making with those girls of yours momma!


----------



## jash (Aug 24, 2007)

Big Lucy about a month from now..


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 24, 2007)

wow SM! how big are those bad girls?
excellent lookin females.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 24, 2007)

Mom i must say goin all the way to the 1st page seeing how your set up changed and the problems you went through then look at it now!!!!! Great going mom, im proud of your improvements, and i cant wait to see your harvest, Good Work.

Oh yea you remember your skunk??? it's in a better place now, LOL


----------



## Stinkfoot13 (Aug 24, 2007)

cool post @ pics, 1 question though, how much weight are you going to come out with  at the end.with such small plants and pots is it even worth it?
i'm an outdoor guy,and if i get less than 6 oz's  per plant i'm bummin'
i'd post pics but i'm way too stupid on this new fangled gadget
best of luck with your project!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2007)

Stinkfoot13 said:
			
		

> cool post @ pics, 1 question though, how much weight are you going to come out with at the end.with such small plants and pots is it even worth it?
> i'm an outdoor guy,and if i get less than 6 oz's per plant i'm bummin'
> i'd post pics but i'm way too stupid on this new fangled gadget
> best of luck with your project!!


 
Small plants and pots?  Were you reading the early stuff in the journal??

My biggest plant is around 7 feet tall and the smaller one is about 4 ft.

Don't have any idea about yield as I haven't done this before.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

Lucy.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 27, 2007)

Well you know how i feel about lucy.. Thats one damn beautiful plant you got right there! lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

Ethel (who is quickly catching up to big sis in bud development!)


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, SM, those are coming along great. Whats the height on ethel now?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Wow, SM, those are coming along great. Whats the height on ethel now?


 
Still about 4 1/2-5 ft.  Shes just getting rounder.  It's neat watching how differently these girls grow.


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 27, 2007)

mom.. mine is starting to looking like your girls in the early stages of bud, just watching ethel and lucy is getting me so excited about my girl Jazzmine. I will be happy camper. 
Any more troubles with the dog?


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 30, 2007)

Great looking plants Red They were just kinda doing their best then all of a sudden they really took off. What kinda nutes did you use. New Daddy Slim


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Aug 31, 2007)

*LUCY!!!!  I'm Home!!!!!!!*


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice Nice Nice and NICE!!!
Looks Great there SmokinMom!!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 31, 2007)

Lucy's branchies make it look like u got alot of single cola plants growing. and ethel iz really bushy.I love um I love um  I LOVE UM!!! How much longer till u think they are done??? What do they smell like???


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Lucy's branchies make it look like u got alot of single cola plants growing.


 
Yes, she is.  Here's a few pics I just took, since she is such a willing and cooperative subject.    What do you think...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2007)

And another just for fun.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 31, 2007)

2-3 more week mom and she MAY be ready for a harvest,Wanna hit my blunt #2 already


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 31, 2007)

That last picture looks like a good *Bud of the month candidate!!*. I enjoy watching your Girls grow.!! *Keep Up The Good Work!!:dancing: *

*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 31, 2007)

Those are some fat calyxes!!! Nice job SM.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Mom

I have a question for you, how do you feel inside when you go outside and look at your babies?

Hippy


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I have a question for you, how do you feel inside when you go outside and look at your babies?


 
I am in complete awe.    I can't believe something I started from a tiny seed is now so big and heavy and taller then me.  It's such a cool feeling.  Can ya tell its my 1st grow?  Haha.


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 31, 2007)

Your buds looks awesome!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 31, 2007)

Ive read all the back posts and looked at all the pics, ive watched your babies grow through its phases and seen them go from adolescents to maturity, ive read your worries, seen your questions and 'felt' you excitement as you kept us informed, you have had a succesful and entertaining grow, it takes a lot of time and love to get to where you have climbed to, congratulations :woohoo: 

Hippy


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 2, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yes, she is. Here's a few pics I just took, since she is such a willing and cooperative subject.  What do you think...


 
Beeeautiful Plant, SM.


----------



## medicore (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, I too would like to say, "great job"!


----------



## MarPassion (Sep 3, 2007)

Mom, AMAZING!!  You must give them so much of your love, it shows 

Only one comment I have is about your pics. In the beginning you had big size pics and now your plants look nice, they are tiny. What's up with that?


----------



## jash (Sep 3, 2007)

havent seen previous lucy's pic mom...awesome colas..love how your girl is getting fatter


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  

I've always focused my attention on Lucy since she was sooo much bigger and began flowering a month sooner.  But I noticed something today about her little sister Ethel.  Ethel is gonna have frostier buds.  Man, I can't wait to smoke on these ladies!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 4, 2007)

*SmokinMom a post with no pics is like a penut butter & jelly sandwich without the jelly.   Pics please. :hubba: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

Pics just for you TBG.  

Okay guys, can you tell who's who?  Who is pic 1?  Lucy or Ethel?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 4, 2007)

*YES PICS. :hubba: Thank you SmokinMom.  The first pic is the little girl and the second pic is your big girl. I get the names mixed up.  *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 6, 2007)

how far along are those fine ladies Mom, when is the harvest window?
great pics BTW,excellent detail man.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 9, 2007)

:holysheep: Damn mom the ladies are looking great and the yard must be smelling great too Bet u cant wait to chop them down and put some of that in the bowl 
just wanted to say great job mom


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 9, 2007)

i want new pics Mom, lets see this so called "better" buds. lol just kiddin they look good, but how bout an update

Fire it up

KT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 10, 2007)

*Yes SmokinMom how about some updated pics of them beautiful ladies of yours.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay it's been raining and its hard to hold an umbrella and take pics at the same time.  But since you boys asked so nicely, here they are.  

Lucy is my durban poison/skunk cross.  She's over 7 ft tall if she wasn't tied up and has been flowering almost 12 weeks.  Please let her be done soon!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2007)

Little Miss Ethel is a white strain called Misty.  She's about 4 feet tall and has been flowering for 7 weeks.  Poor girl, she is soooo drenched!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks DANK. Sexay as hell, mom.


----------



## the_riz (Sep 10, 2007)

Lucy's gonna be the bomb mom! Looking so good! two thumbs up and a keg of congrats from me lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 10, 2007)

*The ladies are looking great Mom. Gonna be a nice harvest for sure and i bet your counting the days. Anyway here is a link i thought you might wanna take a look at.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6240*


----------



## jash (Sep 10, 2007)

lovely ladies mom,every time they are looking better and havier...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  

Here's an up close and personal shot of one of Lucy's buds.  Still all wet from the rain.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 10, 2007)

*Slippery when wet Mom.   She does look great Mom you should be very proud. What color you got on the trichromes? *


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 10, 2007)

how much longer mom? Mine look to be running about 3-4 weeks behind your loverly ladies.


----------



## the_riz (Sep 10, 2007)

lol the trichome's are probably all sat around high as hell going "shall we go cloudy?... shall we?.... ok guys get ready to clench"


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 10, 2007)

lookin all swelled up and wet. great job mom 

Hey, 

Fire it up <-- fer real lol

KT


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's a fresh new (BIG, sorry) pic of Lucy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2007)

And lil sis Ethel:


----------



## medicore (Sep 12, 2007)

wow, smokinmom those are the prettiest pictures I have ever seen.  Those calaxes are huge!:holysheep:


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 12, 2007)

They look so good. Ethel is just loaded with attractive full-sized calaxes. I am sure your getting excited for the chop. It would make me feal sad to do that after being so attached for so long. But i am sure i would get over it real quick after a few bong hits.
I sure wish I could do an outside grow.
*Very pretty grow!! *
*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## the_riz (Sep 12, 2007)

yeah same thomas, sure have done an awesome job with them mom. must be a matter of days


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Guys.  I am very thrilled.   Never in a million years did I think I'd have two nearly finished MJ plants.


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy Sativa Batman those are some killer buds Mom. I Love the misty strain. Thinking of plantying some next year. Slim


----------



## jash (Sep 13, 2007)

you deserve them mom,they had all your love for a long time.                     so at next update we'll see them hanging?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 13, 2007)

:holysheep:     Plants are looking great


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 13, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys. I am very thrilled. Never in a million years did I think I'd have two nearly finished MJ plants.


 
I can relate to that sentiment!!  Never in a million years did I think I'd ever grow an MJ plants...

You've done an excellent job!!!  Beautiful plants...so much to look forward to!!  :woohoo: :lama:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Man, this last bit is wearing my patience thin.....and the more paranoid I get isn't helping matters either.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 13, 2007)

looking great mom have u decided a harvest time yet?:hubba:


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 13, 2007)

MMMMMmmmmmmmmMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm

looks scrumptious..

Ive been asking this alot, but:

can you put something next to your plants.  So i can put it into scale.
Just want to put into perspective how big those colas are.

wish I could do an outdoor grow.. those plants perfect.
nothing like mother nature.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 13, 2007)

Great grow journal, and Lucy is a legend, you should clone her for sure.  This story has it all.  What about the husband?  Haven't heard about him since way back, buds like that can make anybody a convert!  How can he not try some of the harvest???

Pez


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Sep 15, 2007)

:fly: Ethel is beautiful! She looks so tasty, I bet you can't weight for the chop chop.7ft tall wow thats nice. My dad and I have a tall girl inside, it looks a lot like that Durban Poison, shes not very happy inside she has the sad droopin leaves towards the top. Well can't weight to see your finesd product! :fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Paranoia got the better of me and yesterday I cut Lucy down.  I got 52 ounces wet from her.  Here's a few pics.  The 1st are the colas before I trimmed them up, and the 2nd is everything after all the trimming

I plan on letting Ethel go a bit longer before she gets chopped.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, lots of bud!  That should keep you happy for a long time!  Great job.


----------



## medicore (Sep 15, 2007)

That is a lot of weed, nice grow smokin mom.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 15, 2007)

nice effort you got some nice lookin colas off her great job gurl keep it up


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 15, 2007)

Maybe Ethel will magically grow to be the height of Lucy. It could happen right?


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 15, 2007)

great job mom.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## jash (Sep 16, 2007)

gongratulations for your harvest mom:aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 16, 2007)

*CONGRATS on your harvest Mom. That should get you through the winter for sure. I just wanna say you did one hell of a great job for your first ever grow. Looking foward to next years.  *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 16, 2007)

nice 1 mom, i bet your backroom stunk when you trimmed those HUGE colas. cant wait to see how ethel rewards you.

happy smoking....... mom 

85C


----------



## Hick (Sep 16, 2007)

"FANTASTIC" ma'...


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 16, 2007)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!*

That was great, ma.  What a lot of buddage...........

Way to grow!!!!!!!  I'm sure we are all slightly jealous (Those of us who don't grow outdoors.) 

PB


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

buddage = bud action... lol

:holysheep: 

Congrats Mom, you won't have to buy any for awhile.


----------



## Nico (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice one Mom.....

Now use the rest of the scuff to make hash...

Koool

Nico


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

Great Harvest SM!

Isn't trimming a royal pain?  Man i cant stand that part.  i use cutting bee scissors as they are EXTREMELY sharp and have a small tip to get in close.

They work quite well.  Now check out TBG's ISO Hash Thread.  That stuff rocks and you will have more than you need.  Its like a HIGH performance additive!     LOL

Excellent grow.......congrats



Now lets see your indoors for the winter   :hubba:


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 16, 2007)

Will you marry me mom? LOL.  Keep Growin!
PEACE


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 16, 2007)

I see all of your paranoia went away finally, hope you enjoi your crop, as I'm sure you will.
  the helicopters can go **** themselves, because the only place for your girls to go now is in your lungs and out to a new grow. 
  GOOD X'S AND GREAT HIGHS!


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey Smokingmom i harvested a lot of bud one year and brought it inside to manicure. While i had buds everywhere i noticed a comillion climb off the buds and slowly crawl to the closet. I never saw him again.  But i did see some smoke coming from a plaid shirt. I think its was him trying to turn all those colors. And he looked very happy. Great Job.  That is sorta true. I did loose a comillion in my bedroom that crawled from a huge patch.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Sep 17, 2007)

smokin...congratulations on the harvest...lookin great


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 17, 2007)

*Those look  fantastic, SM!!  Excellent work and congratulations...looks like you've got enough to last you thru the next grow and harvest!!!  *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 17, 2007)

YEA MOM thas wha im talking bout those some huge @$$ buds there great job fareal, waiting on a dry weight and smoke report Great job again


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 18, 2007)

aww mom.. so sorry you had to take her sooner.. but just think.. woohoo.. you get to smoke her now. and Im thinkin.. woohoo.. 3 more weeks......
Im gonna try to hold out for first frost on Jazzie.... her bottom cola are startin to turn brown....
Good luck with Ethel.. 
Lookin forward to hearin how Lucy tasted..
ps.. I hear yar about the paranoia.. we live right down the street from the local cop shop and an airport where hele's and planes fly over all day every day.. I think Im more worried bout the neighborhood skate boarders.....eeeeekkkkk.. and the ole gal that lives next door seein her.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey mom that is some great looking bud you got there i just want to say that you did a great job now you will be set for awhile:hubba:  no more calling the guy for a bag have you sampled yet???? let me know what the results are:hubba: 
have a great night latter


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Lucy is drying nicely and I love her heady high.  

Here's Ethel.  I am getting so excited.  I quick-dried a sample, and upon the 1st exhale I felt buzzed.  Her taste is sweet like candy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 18, 2007)

and..


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 18, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm:hubba:


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 18, 2007)

Loooking real good, mom.  Yummy yummy.

Hey...............That's my house!  Heh, Heh


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 18, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone, Lucy is drying nicely and I love her heady high.


 
So how about the husband?  Is the fact that he knows exactly where it came from tempting him to have a try :joint:


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 18, 2007)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> So how about the husband? Is the fact that he knows exactly where it came from tempting him to have a try :joint:


 
Haven't heard about him in a while.  Think she canned him for Lucy and Ethyl.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 19, 2007)

well done Sokin mom, those are some serious buds on that table 
how long did you let her go?
i`m nearing harvest myself, my gals have been flowering for 11 weeks! and yet the trichs are milky-clear.
anyway great work dudette
P.S what "quick-drying" method did you use?


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 19, 2007)

mmmmmmm


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm interested to know if your husband is smokin yet either.

You could always just hold out til he smokes a joint prior LOL

that would be some funny "business".... pun intended


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2007)

shuggy- toaster oven.  150 degrees for about 30 minutes.  lol.

Thanks guys.  

No, hubby isn't smokin.  No way, never ever.  Anyone else care to join me?  Let's have a pow wow.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2007)

Damn    it all happens all over the forum as im away on a vacation GGGGRRRR
Hey Mom


how long in time from chopping her to the finished table picture 2?

and q2 isssss ....tell us how you felt inside as you were cutting your girl knowing you were killing her?

Hippy


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2007)

Hippy- interesting questions.  LOL.

In my paranoid state I wasn't fooling around.  It took about 2 1/2 hrs if I remember right.  I had a whole trashbag full of scraps that I just threw away.

And I didn't mind killing her.  It's almost like some of my paranoia went away right with her and my nerves are doing a little better now.  LOL.  But now when I look down in that corner of the backyard I kinda miss seeing her by the crape mertyl.   :giggle:


----------



## JeSus (Sep 19, 2007)

You should of kept all the scraps, your husband might not want to smoke, but you should of baked him a huge cake!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 20, 2007)

hey mom can i join you for a smoke?? Ill match you a couple ok?? 

How much longer do you have for the othe lady??

my seeds came in the other day, now i see how u felt when u first got ya seeds.  and againg good job at growing you had a lil ruff time starting off, but, u didnt give up and u hung in there, now, Look at what you got to reward yourself


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  

Here's the newest pic of my Misty plant.  I love how round she is.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 20, 2007)

hey loving the misty there SM, buds looking great on her. how long has she got left now??


----------



## the_riz (Sep 20, 2007)

Mom is your straight up green thumb.. even if she wont admit it


----------



## Nico (Sep 20, 2007)

Jealous as hell.. Awesome

Thats one more post under my belt
and one more to get you towards the 10000 views..

Nice one

Nicos grow
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14543


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 20, 2007)

You're gonna be smoking for a long time with all that haul!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 21, 2007)

when are you giving misty gal the chop?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's a few new shots of Misty (Ethel)  confused on the names yet?  What can I say, she has multiple-personality disorder.  :hubba: 

As soon as I find some AAA batteries I'll take a good look at her trichs.  How close do you guys think she is?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2007)

And here's another.....why is this one so brown?  Is it dying?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 24, 2007)

Absolutely delighted for you, great harvest, despite the bad luck in the beginning. Love the latest pics too


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry to double post but something just struck me. This journal should be called Smokin Moms Success (not Attempt)

Peace RBH


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 24, 2007)

Mom i'd say from the last pic you're passing the harvest window. Very beautiful girl you have there.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey momma.  I see some amber trichs in there!   I think you are just about there!!!

Brown bud?  Is that what we call bud rot?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like begin of rot to me.
@ 30% you should be safe giving her the hack job. I would not dry the buds with those signs with the other. Seen bud rot look a little different. more "gray" fuzz. but this might just be the beggining.

Great lookin buds ma. :aok: That one huge one is amazing. 
Here is a quick little article on ways to deal with it.....tons more info just google "marijuana bud rot"


> Along with cops, thieves, animals, and insects, "the fungus" is another obstacle in the path of a successful growing season. When the buds are roughly half developed they become susceptible to a fungus or bud rot. It appears that growing conditions for the fungus are best when temperatures are between 60 and 80 degrees and the humidity is high. The fungus is very destructive and spreads quickly. It is a spore type of fungus that travels to other buds via the wind so it is impossible to prevent or stop if weather conditions permit it to grow. If things should go badly and the fungus starts to attack your plants, you must remove it immediately or it will spread to other areas of the plant or plants. Some growers will remove just the section of the bud that is infected whereas other growers will remove the entire branch. Removal of the entire branch better insures that the fungus is totally removed, and also enables the grower to sample the crop a few weeks ahead of time. The main point in removing the fungus is to be very careful. Since it is a spore type of fungus, the accidental jerking of an infected bud will release some of the spores and they could fall onto a lower bud so by the next visit, you might have to pull that bud too. Also be careful in touching the fungus with your fingers because your fingers could pick up the spores and then when you touch the next bud, the spores could cling to it and start eating away at that bud.



Link

Or you can just clip the ones with the signs carefully and let the lowers mature some more.  Just clip out the spots that have it and carefully dry the unaffected parts of the bud...keeping an eye on em every day.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2007)

Mom

What strain is it?
I will do a research.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Mom
> 
> What strain is it?
> I will do a research.


 
Misty.

I chopped a few colas down and while trimming I saw a few catterpillars/worms.  I think thats what is causing the damage, and not rot.  Or hell, maybe both with my luck.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 24, 2007)

should get some lovely bud off the lady,also like what you did with your hair ,good luck.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok so I got freaked out from the browning and went ahead and chopped most of her.  I was sooo grossed out whenever I found a caterpillar or worm or whatever the heck it was.  In all I probably found about 10 of the unwelcome guests, and I tossed a lot of weed that probably would have been ok, but oh well.

I weighed todays chop at roughly 16 oz / 440 grams.

I left the little fluffy buds on the plant, I will keep an eye on them to see if they grow or turn brown.  She looks so pathetic now, poor Misty.  

Here's a pic on how sad she looks now, and my dry box.  This time, no fan.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 24, 2007)

RIP Misty, she looked fantastic Smom. can`t wait to here the smoke report...


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 24, 2007)

Looking good Mom!  Excellent work...did you find out what the little caterpillars or worms were?   

In any case, you've done a great job w/Lucy *and* Ethel (misty).  Lots to be excited about! :woohoo:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 24, 2007)

thoses smaller buds will probly fatten up sence they will be getting more light. i hope those unwelcome guests u had dont show back up. i loved your grow and hate to see it end, but glad everything worked out for yoyu, good luck on they rest of ethel


----------



## jb247 (Sep 25, 2007)

You're doin' a great job Mom...I wish I'd had the guts to leave my plant partially unharvested. This outdoor business is just sooo nervewracking. It looks like you left enough of the plant, that there shouldn't be too much shock. Wonder if there is some way to treat the cut ends, so the essentials go to the uncut branches....hmmm...

Way to go, SmokinMom!

Peace...j.b.


----------



## jash (Sep 25, 2007)

well done mom,are you thinking now about a HID for the winter?


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah mom nice effort some premo looking bud ya grew there,dam dont it feel soooo good pulling off ya own home growns 16oz- one pound thats a great effort an yeah that browning to me looks like what bbp said it getting past its used by date but leats it was only little bits an not the whole buds good shhit mom


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 25, 2007)

looks good to me! haha, nice pre-harvest ; )


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 25, 2007)

well girlfriend.. 2 more weeks I think for my Jazzie.. 
Its raining here now, so if that.
May the good Lord have blessed Lucy and Misty Ethel with the sweetness of his earth. YUM.. I can't wait to hear how ME smokes.
I look forward to your next years outdoor grow.  OH... Are you planning an indoor this winter? I just planted 6 seeds .. they were old .. so we shall see.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 25, 2007)

Oliie- I think my career of growing was short and sweet.  I promised my hubby I wouldn't grow again.  So who knows....time will tell.


----------



## jash (Sep 25, 2007)

at least you have some bud for the winter mom..then who knows..its a long time till next summer..


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 25, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> at least you have some bud for the winter mom..then who knows..its a long time till next summer..


 
jash- I smoke maybe an ounce a year.  I should be set for the next 5.


----------



## jash (Sep 25, 2007)

ye but you know once you start smoking you need always a bit more and more and more....


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 25, 2007)

hahaha i know that feeling. do let us know how that bueatiful misty smokes mom. 

lol @ the misty now, she looks so helpless.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 26, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Oliie- I think my career of growing was short and sweet. I promised my hubby I wouldn't grow again. So who knows....time will tell.


then set yourself up for life Smom! nothing like good life long bud consumption security 
tell your hubby he`ll just have to deal with it:hairpull: lol, we need you more than him now


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 26, 2007)

well smokin m, i personally think ur grows been pretty cool and i hope u get enuff to where u don't have to for a while at least so hubby won't be [email protected] u cuz home is what really counts! plus he'll buy if u ain't growin so let him buy u some if he feels that way....ciao MRSBFOK under the wrong name how dumb was that of me, lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> tell your hubby he`ll just have to deal with it:hairpull: lol, we need you more than him now


 
 Don't worry, I'm not going anywhere.  

Maybe someday a few lowriders can fit in my growbox....shhhh.


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL had to go back and reread an ounce a year.. thought it said once a year. 
was wondering what you were gonna do with all that bud your girls are producing.
I gotta agree with MRSBFOK.. family comes first, and if the hubby isnt a happy hubby the whole house is miserable. 
Kinda like something else I know if it isnt happy the whole body isnt happy..... hmmmm
J/K ing guys...
I know you gotta be curious if you can grow one or three through the winter?
Its been a nice grow to watch either way. Thanks for all the input you gave us.. and the loverly pics.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 27, 2007)

16 oz?!? DAAAAAAAng!!! Great job SM!


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Sep 27, 2007)

Love to watch the expersts......TOKE IT


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

Here's a few pics of the remaining Misty.  I am almost too afraid to take a real good look.  Don't want any worms jumping out at me.   

On a few of the buds I think I see dog hair.  i wonder if my dogs been playing in my bush.  LOL


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 29, 2007)

she looks good Mom, how bad do she smell??


----------



## Bubby (Sep 29, 2007)

> i wonder if my dogs been playing in my bush



:rofl: 

Plant is looking great, I'm jealous I aint the one to harvest


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey SM, those buds are looking very, very nice!!!


----------



## pimpwithalimp21 (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job! you can save the caterpillars, kinda like the worm in the tequila bottle


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

pimpwithalimp21 said:
			
		

> Good job! you can save the caterpillars, kinda like the worm in the tequila bottle


 
 

I am still having bad dreams about these terrible bugs.


----------



## Herblover (Sep 30, 2007)

Smokin Mom,  I read your posts from the beginning.  What a funny crazy and bountiful experience you've had.  It couldn't have happened to a nicer person.  What an inspiration to all us first time growers.  I only hope I can replicate half of what you've achieve.  Nice story! - Herblover


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2007)

Misty is history!  Her last little buds weighed in at about 5 1/2 oz wet. I tried bombudpuffas asprin water trick to get rid of the worms. I didn't see a single one today luckily. Musta worked! 

Here's a quick pic before I finish trimming.

WOW. I can't believe I've just finished my 1st grow. It's over. It's a bittersweet moment for sure. Thanks to everyone who helped me along the way.

Never in a million years did I think I'd ever grow my own.  

I'll get back to you guys on total weight once todays is done drying.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks yummy SM.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 1, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Misty is history!  Her last little buds weighed in at about 5 1/2 oz wet. I tried bombudpuffas asprin water trick to get rid of the worms. I didn't see a single one today luckily. Musta worked!
> 
> Here's a quick pic before I finish trimming.
> 
> ...


 

Smom, have you sampled your stash and how does she smoke


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> Smom, have you sampled your stash and how does she smoke


 
Absolutely delish!  I am forever gonna be spoiled now.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 1, 2007)

great high then?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2007)

*Absolutely. *

*Lucy is a very heady high perfect for my morning wake n bakes. :hubba: Misty is more of an all over body high. I am very pleased I got 2 kinds of weed to play around with. My next joint will be rolled with 50/50.*

*I remember the 1st time I smoked a sample of Misty. I was out on my back porch and I felt high upon the 1st exhale. After several more hits I found myself entranced by the brick on my house. LOL Who knows how long I was looking at that brick.  *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 1, 2007)

well chuffed for you dudette, and happy smokin`


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey SM, you've come a long way! It seems like only yesterday you were trying to grow under your sink!

Now look at you!

You've got a great stash of your own grown weed to last you for some time!

Great job....enjoy!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 1, 2007)

Remember the word      ssshhhhh     (its great you had a brill success)

loose lips saying your now one of us with a grow under your belt gets your house busted if you let 'friends' in on your secret  

congrats


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2007)

No problem there Hippy.


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 1, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *Absolutely. *
> 
> *Lucy is a very heady high perfect for my morning wake n bakes. :hubba: Misty is more of an all over body high. I am very pleased I got 2 kinds of weed to play around with. My next joint will be rolled with 50/50.*
> 
> *I remember the 1st time I smoked a sample of Misty. I was out on my back porch and I felt high upon the 1st exhale. After several more hits I found myself entranced by the brick on my house. LOL Who knows how long I was looking at that brick.  *


 
*SM, I think that is sooo great!!  *

*I'm interested hearing about the results of your plan to mix the two and experiment. *

*I found that my WW is a very heady high also...my mind races with ideas and thoughts, as you said, a great daytime smoke... in fact hubby smoked some with me on Saturday and he noticed the 'headiness' also, he liked it!!! *


*But I also like to have something a little more mellow, so was thinking about mixing some WW w/some decent stuff I got from a friend (before my grow) just to experiment...let me know how it works for you and I'll do the same...although it may be a few days, I don't smoke every day... depends on what I have going on...  I'm good at multi-tasking, but not when I'm high...unfortunately!!   *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 1, 2007)

*CONGRATS SmokinMom on your first grow and harvest. :aok: You did one hell of a great job for your first grow and i'm looking foward to next years if the hubby let's ya.   I think some Stoneybuds would look great growing in your yard. :hubba: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 2, 2007)

Yo Mom

I just sat and read this thread from the first post, its been very entertaining lol ~ did you know from the day you started germinating to the day of cutting your last plant ethel it was 6 months 9 days, did it go fast?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2007)

Hippy- no, it dragged on.  I think it's cuz I killed the indoor ones.  

My backyard looks so sad now.  I hate looking at those two empty areas.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 2, 2007)

Your 2 girls relied on you to feed and look after them, they grew to please you, they fought all things attacking them to please you, they grew tall and strong, wide and appreciative of your love you gave them, and delivered as promised....then you got a big knife and with a wild look in your eye you slayed them.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep..I killed them ladies.


----------



## AlienBait (Oct 19, 2007)

I must have missed the harvest posts on this thread.  Congratulations on your harvest SM.  

So, you say your good for a few years now, eh?  Are you going to keep growing though?  I'm like you in that I don't smoke much, but I really enjoy growing.  I've already harvested enough to last me about 10 years at my current burn rate, but I am still continuing to grow and trying to get better. Just wondering if you are going to grow some more.:hubba: 

Once again, Congrats!

Edit:  I just went back and read that your husband wont let you grow anymore.  Sorry to hear that.  Maybe when you start to run low and the kids are out of the house, he'll change his mind.  Until then, you've got some great smoke.  Enjoy!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2007)

This is a bittersweet moment- the last picture I will ever add to this journal...

Anyways, while letting my jar/bags breathe this morning I decided to take a pic of my stash.  My total dry weight ended up being 18 oz.  HOLY COW!  That is over a pound!!!!  Here's what it looks like though a couple of bags have been given away already.  

I am loving having my own stash.  Both strains are great, taste and smell awesome and just knowing I grew them from start to finish sends a huge feeling of accomplishment thru my whole body.    I couldn't have done it without Marijuana Passion.  Love you guys!!!  No more crappy street weed for this Mama!!!!   

Here it is.  On my hubbys side of the bed.  Muahahaha.  

*Thanks to Everyone who helped me.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2007)

*Very nice Mom. You should be very proud as you did one hell of a great job on the grow. Who know's maybe when you run out of bud the hubby will let ya give it another try.   Once again Mom great job. :aok: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2007)

Come on guys, its party time round Moms, well done Mom, it should last you through the winter, and next winter lol


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 25, 2007)

:lama: excelent journal Smokin` mom, through the thick and thin and at the end "we" have 18oz! glad to hear she smokes as good as she looked,may they
R.I.P and up in smoke with em`.:48: :fly: :clap: :joint: :stoned: :goodposting: :woohoo:  
don`t be a stranger
how would you rate your "homegrown" on a scale of 1-10,1 being bad?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> how would you rate your "homegrown" on a scale of 1-10,1 being bad?


 
Well its better then any stuff you'll get around here.  And I've never smoked homegrown so I've nothing to compare it to.  So I am gonna have to give it a 10.  :hubba:


----------



## jash (Oct 25, 2007)

great job mom:aok:,18 oz is a very satisfying quantity to pass the year,did you already started smoking more now that you have all this weed? happy smoking winter


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2007)

10 is great to read, but the more important thing is this....its free, its clean, its safe and its not tainted in any way shape or form, you grew it, you know you have no worries of trying to score naff smoke and get ripped off, I think your guy deserves an extra special Christmas present for saying....Yes.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 25, 2007)

Awesome momma!  I can only imagine what the husband thinks... And I bet he never thought you would end up with a whole pound either!!! :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2007)

*Merry Christmas, a little early.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 25, 2007)

Wish they sold _those_ tins at walmart.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 25, 2007)

nice 1 mom, 18 oz mmmmmmmmm if only...... dont go too crazy now, or youll have nothing to smoke ar the _start_ of next season, let alone the end


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 25, 2007)

its christmas soon BBP, therell be loads of them tins flying round soon


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey mom, my mom had bought that can full of sugar cookies last x-mas LOL She jus dont keep bud in it LOL that would be great

Great looking stash ya got there can i have a bag sence u gave some away. Ill give u a food stamp and a bag of candy??? LOL Im really glad you got you enough to last you till next summer, and ya hubby jus gotta love the smell on his side of the bed, and the $$$$$$$ you will be saveing, jus need to buy papers. again mom great harvest


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 25, 2007)

*You did an Excellent Job, SM!!!  Andyour stash looks beautiful!!!  Enjoy yourself with it...and have you tried it with the two mixed together?*


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 26, 2007)

'Takes a bow in admiration'

Great job SmokinMom. You reaped what you sowed

You will have to let me know the smoke report on them when done curing


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Ill give u a food stamp and a bag of candy???


 
Sure...make it a bag of Almond Joys and we'll call it even.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *..and have you tried it with the two mixed together?*


 
You bet Rd!  I love experimenting.  :hubba:


----------



## Motote (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow! I've read your whole journal and admired the pics. Great Job!! it must be great to enjoy smoking after all that time and effort you put in. This really has inspired me to wanna grow my own. Again Awesome Job smokin mom!!


----------



## stickytasticbud (Oct 26, 2007)

looks amazing...i wanna steal your cookies.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 26, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> My total dry weight ended up being 18 oz.


 
Looking great SM. A pound of weed is a very nice thing to own...

No more stressing over finding some smoke and it's quality stuff!

Way to go!

What strain are you thinking of for next year?


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

good job, lol...almond joy


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 26, 2007)

Great job SM ! SHame you can't grow anymore, but you're going to be set for a looong time now =) Props on a great grow, journal, and keeping us all updated.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2007)

Set for 5+ yrs for sure...if I can preserve it for that long.    Thanks everyone.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 27, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Set for 5+ yrs for sure...if I can preserve it for that long.  Thanks everyone.


 
hehe, I'll bet you have a plant this spring...

Something exotic...

hehe, I do the same thing. I have enough weed to supply 10 heavy smokers, all the time. I just can't quit growing every year!

Now, I have almost two pounds stashed again AND 100 grams of hash oil and I'm starting a WW grow!

I'll NEVER smoke it all.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 27, 2007)

something wrong with this picture, my last grow lasted me freakin 3 weeks, i think my girl was the cause of that one, shes like a damn chimney


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 20, 2007)

Today I sit out on the deck with my daddys corncob pipe enjoying the fruit of my efforts.  It's a beautiful warm breezy day not typical of late Nov.  I watch the fluffy clouds blow towards the north.

Then I glance down at my lonesome crape mertyles and I can't help but feel a little sad.  I miss watching those 2 beautiful plants growing in my backyard.  

Maybe someday I'll get to try again.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 20, 2007)

Got bitten by the bug, huh?  You'll have a plant next season.  You've got 4 months to convince your better half that you need to have another grow.

I love to grow as much as smoke.  Couldn't think of just smoking without the growing fun!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 20, 2007)

I guess I have been biten.  

But only by the outdoor bug.  No desire what-so-ever for indoor.  Too much stress.

Who knows, big changes are coming for us.  Might even have some land by spring.    Time tells all.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 20, 2007)

> Might even have some land by spring.


Good luck with that SM.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 20, 2007)

Just read your whole thread, wow those 2 ladies really got there! well done, u go girl!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you Thorn.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 19, 2007)

*Hey Mom i have something for your next grow.  :hubba: *


			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I guess I have been biten.
> 
> But only by the outdoor bug. No desire what-so-ever for indoor. Too much stress.
> 
> Who knows, big changes are coming for us. Might even have some land by spring.  Time tells all.


----------



## SAHM318 (Dec 20, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *Merry Christmas, a little early. *


 
i wish the pic comes up! I loved your grow journal, but what did you do for the plants? Did you water them everyday?  I wish I could grow outside because it looks like less maintenance but OMG we have no fence, and even though my mom has lots of shrubbery, there is not enough to camouflage that fine looking plant!... and we have 3 cops living w/in 1/4 mile of our house.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey SAHM my pic didn't work for you?  Worked fine for me, although it''s a huge attachment.  Here's the link.  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=37594&d=1193336008

Merry Xmas to me.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 29, 2007)

I know this is off topic, but here goes....Thank you smokingmom for the idea of the high count sheets from one of your "off topic posts".  I mentioned them to the husband and to my amazement he listened and i got a set of 500 count sheets for xmas...they are awsome....anyway, Thank You again, i may even try the thousand count sheets next!
and again, this was a great journal from start to finish.
tcbud


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2007)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I know this is off topic, but here goes....Thank you smokingmom for the idea of the high count sheets from one of your "off topic posts". I mentioned them to the husband and to my amazement he listened and i got a set of 500 count sheets for xmas...they are awsome....anyway, Thank You again, i may even try the thousand count sheets next!
> and again, this was a great journal from start to finish.
> tcbud


 
Yay!  And the more you wash them, the softer they get.    My fav sites for finding bargain prices are overstock.com and smartbargains.com lots of times you can find good ones under $60 ror a set.  In the dept stores look to pay $200 easy.  Anyways, congrats on your fine linens.  

Edited for typos.


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 9, 2008)

soft sheets tucked into the foot of the bed.......nothing gets better than thatn......well  maybe untucking them.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2008)

frikin georgeous mom.... i love u- wish you were my woman! LOL


----------



## snuggles (Jun 23, 2008)

Someone better be doing this again this year LOL, wow nice plants.


----------



## stoner (Jun 29, 2008)

Fatty Buds


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Mom..Nice Grow..I have not read it all  but have gone half way threw..you realy did have a great first and only grow..Congrats on the stash..and im sure you will be talking Hubby into another one ..maybe Summer 2009..lol.  anyway just wanted you to know I have been enjoying the read..Have a great Thanks Giveing


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 23, 2008)

*Very nice job Mom. **Did the 2 beauties you grew last year last till these were finished :giggle: :giggle: :aok: :aok: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks guys.  I am definately working on the hubby.  Not very convincing tho.  

Atleast not yet.  Desperate times call for desperate measures.  :hubba: 

And so much for this lasting 5 yrs.  I've been generous with friends, and my consumption is up.  

I'll take a pic of whats left on Tuesday.  Stay tuned.  LMAO.


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Nov 24, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> The next day I went to Walmart and purchased a 50 gallon Sterilite bin.  The deminsions are about 31 inches across, 17 inches from front to back and about 28 inches tall.  I am not a great measurer, but that's the best I could come up with.  Those are actually from the inside of the container.
> 
> I spray-painted the inside with a white satin paint.  Then I hung the lights with some twine.  I can easily adjust this as the plants grow.  Right now they look so tiny in there!  My husband cut a hole for ventilation and we attached a PVC elbow thingy on the outside with duct tape.  I stuck a 10 inch fan on the opposite side until I could get the computer fans.
> 
> The plants are so tiny!  My box kind of glows so I cover it with a heavy drape.  Works like a charm, but is this dangerous to the plant?  I plan on using black spray paint on the outside this Thurs.






This set up is super stealth! I really like it, I'm working on my microgrow set up right now and I might take a few ideas from this...

GOOD STUFF!

Your plants are looking great btw...
:aok:


----------



## Passenger (Nov 24, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  I am definately working on the hubby.  Not very convincing tho.
> 
> Atleast not yet.  Desperate times call for desperate measures.  :hubba:
> 
> ...



How much did you yield in total?(Sorry haven't read the whole thread only a few pages)


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2008)

mrs. st00ner said:
			
		

> This set up is super stealth! I really like it, I'm working on my microgrow set up right now and I might take a few ideas from this...
> 
> GOOD STUFF!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks.  I have to say that this was from last year.    And the indoor set up wasn't worth a darn.  I think if I spent a little more time on it it may have been more successful.  One night it got super hot in there and fried my girl.  I was so sad.  But then I focused on the outdoor spares and had success.  

Passanger I think it was like 17 1/2 oz.  A little over a pound.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (May 2, 2009)

Very Nice load, was the skunk super smelly?  

Northern lights does not smell so much........a insane chemical deathgrip!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38577&goto=newpost


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2009)

Wasn't as smelly as the misty was.  That one smelled like a bad case of B.O.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 11, 2009)

Damn- I can't believe I just saw this thread. And 18 oz! Holy crap. You took some sweet pictures of the bud too. I hope I can grow something like this one day. When did you end up smoking it all?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Damn- I can't believe I just saw this thread. And 18 oz! Holy crap. You took some sweet pictures of the bud too. I hope I can grow something like this one day. When did you end up smoking it all?


 
I still have a little left, 2 years later.  

:giggle: 

 Yea I know.


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link to this SM...it was a great read and you did a great job...it's always wise to hve a back up plan.... 
If you had not kept those plants outside around you wld never hve known that your true talents are as an outdoor grower.... 

Hopefully you will convince hubby to let you grow again soon...


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 15, 2009)

hey Mom.. thought hubby said no more grows.. lol Good job..


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2009)

OliieTea said:
			
		

> hey Mom.. thought hubby said no more grows.. lol Good job..


 
Haha, this is the 2007 Oliie... 

But maybe next year, who knows.


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Haha, this is the 2007 Oliie...
> 
> But maybe next year, who knows.



Oh yeah and your avatar is doing that thing again....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 22, 2010)

So SmokinMom.....
I realize we live in similar climates with brutal hot summers... How did you do with the odor and the heat and the stealthiness in a suburban neighborhood? Any close calls? Would you do it again? I can see how it would be tempting to do it big and then put it up for the winter.... but I'm still nervous about an outdoor grow. Any problems with utility employees? I guess a lock on the gate would at least give you time to work out a plan.... hmmmmm 
OHC


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey ohc...never thought I'd see this bumped again..lol.

There was a bit of odor from the big one.  The neighbors that live on the other side of the fence park out front and never on their driveway.    I did get a little nervous on trash collection days, but I don't think the odor was strong enough to really get past the fence.  The smaller one did have a strong odor but was far enough away from the fence to worry about.

Our ac had issues and I had to have a repair man out.  I was so nervous as the unit is in the backyard.  I quickly covered the plants up with poncho liners..lol.  The repairman walked right next to the smaller plant and gave it a strange look and kept on going.  

That summer wasn't as hot as usual and for some reason we got tons of rain, quite different then the dry, hot summers we usually have.  My plants fared just fine.  My biggest concern was when I went out of town for 8 days.  Luckily it rained 5 out of those 8 days.  

I think by pulling the plants as close to the crepe mertyls helped a lot in making them a lot less noticible.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 23, 2010)

Well you never know who's prowling around in the archives.... 
My mind is all over the place coming up with my next grow plan.... I'd think the strain would be a factor in tolerating normal heat in this area.... perhaps a more equatorial plant.... 
Thanks for the feedback.
xox
OHC


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 23, 2010)

hey SM- you should reactivate your photobucket account


----------

